# Fursaver Collars



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

I know everyone on here will probably agree that regular choke chains are bad ( I use prongs when needed), but I was wondering what the difference is between them and the fursaver? If you have one, why did you choose it?

I know the long links help prevent the fur getting pinched the way a regular choke does, but is it any different in regards to the way a correction is felt by the dog, or the risk of damaging the windpipe? 

I just keep seeing so many on a lot of people's dogs, esp those doing SchH, so I was wondering. I find them very attractive, but I don't want to put a choke chain on my dogs. They really don't need the prongs, but I want more control/correction power than a flat collar or martingale.

Thanks!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Fur savers are usually used on the dead ring so they don't constrict. With the huge links they don't tighten and loosen easily anyway so they're really pretty useless as a choke collar. The big links also mean you can just hook a leash anywhere, it doesn't have to be on one of the end rings. I know tons of people who use fur savers, but no one who uses it as a choke.

You see so many SchH people using them because they're required for trials. Prongs and any sort of martingale or flat collar are prohibited in SchH trials. The dog must trial on a chain collar, and most people prefer fur savers over regular chain chokers because they don't cause as much damage to the hair. 

If you're looking for something between a prong and a flat collar, a fur saver is a good option. Being metal and smaller in diameter a leash correction with a fur saver has more bite than a flat collar, but less than a prong.


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks so much, Chris! Looks like I have some shopping to do! 

One more question, then: Does brand really make a difference, the way it does with prongs?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: pinkanml
> One more question, then: Does brand really make a difference, the way it does with prongs?


It can. The cheaper ones are chrome plated, which will flake off over time allowing the collar to rust. Stainless steel is better. If you prefer brass, the more expensive brands have better brass that doesn't tarnish as much. Curogan is probably one of the nicest materials, but also the most expensive.

Herm Sprengers are still the best.


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks! I love the HS prongs, so I'll probably go with one of those.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Chris Wild
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: pinkanml
> ...


Don't know how their prices compare other sites, but at EliteK-9, the Stainless, Brass, and Curogan are all the same price. (With the Crome being a fair amount cheaper.)


----------



## well_armed (Mar 20, 2007)

this is the best pricing I have seen on HS Fur savers...

http://www.signaturek9.com/shop/index.php?cPath=8_42_66


----------

